# arena sizing



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

I am considering to build a riding arena at my farm. I don't have a lot of land availability left, so I wonder what is smallest possibly arena size for a horse to comfortably canter around?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I have seen horses canter in a 50' roundpen, so I would say 50x50, though I'd try to give yourself some more room so you're not just doing circles all the time.


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

do you think 80x50 is good size?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You won't be able to go straight for more than a few strides at a canter before you're turning, but you can canter in it.

I'd rather have an 80x50 ring than no ring at all.


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

if you were me what size would you build?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

At minimum? 60x100 if I could. It'll allow 2 straight aways (the 100 foot length side). 

Work with what you have though  The good thing about a small ring is it can be a good place to do ground work. Especially if you round the corners.


----------



## Theophania (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks! It helped me a lot to figure out what size should I build


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For me, the minimum size of an indoor arena would be 60 ft x 120 ft which is the small size dressage ring. Anything over that is all bonus.

When working green horses at the canter, I think you would like the 60 ft over the 50 ft minimum width as it gives you that little extra space to help a horse when it's learning to balance a rider and itself while executing proper circles, etc.


----------

